# Mathey Tissot Uhf Matissonic



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Regreting a watch buy already. Crossing the pond is the above watch.About mid 70s. Despite its name its neither a hedgehog or a hummer. Its a high beat though and I believe a 36000bph. seller didnt have movement photo or any detail on movement come to that as its a through the glass jobbie and I dont have the tool either for that.

Now either this is a good buy or bye bye.

Before buying and whilst now waiting I have trawled the internet,such watches do exist ,references are made to them under that title but cannot find a pic of the movement.

Anybody help at all ....please. Pics on arrival.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

according to Google it has the ETA 2836 do not know if that is true or not, if so its 28,800 bph 8 beats per second, same as a Rolex, but not 10bps

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&ETA_2836

hope this link is allowed my apologises, if not

cheers martin


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Responded direct to Martin, 2836 is 28800 but 2826 is 36000.. Will be like President Lincolns pocket watch thread taking the glass out!

any more info greatly appreciated-another hour spent!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Regreting a watch buy already. Crossing the pond is the above watch.About mid 70s. Despite its name its neither a hedgehog or a hummer. Its a high beat though and I believe a 36000bph. seller didnt have movement photo or any detail on movement come to that as its a through the glass jobbie and I dont have the tool either for that.
> 
> Now either this is a good buy or bye bye.
> 
> ...


I cant find a movt pic either but I nicked this pic off the bay... is this the watch you have got winging its way to you?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

no Gaz

will try and transfr a sellers pic-mine is round gold tone typicl early 70s presentation watch style-cheers anyway


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now fellow vintage people,this is serious. Mr Mathey-Tissot has arrived from Obamaland. Exactly as described. Looks like solid gold but gold plated.34mm plus crown by 38mm

Whats inside it?? Its a thru the glass jobbie,!cant get in! The dial is amazing but it is NOT an electric or hummer despite the potential.

I have tried to find a movement pic,see the thread .Have emailed mathey tissot and waiting ,have listened to it,compared it with 36000 bph movement and still cant decide. Finger sore through internet hopping Pease........288000 or 36000??


----------

